# Dog Returned After 7 Years



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the dog was stolen and later abandoned by the thief.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing! It would be wonderful if someone that had any information about what happened to Charlie would step forward and tell his story. If in fact he was taken, they probably will never know. So happy he is back in his "golden" years with the "daddy" that loved him best!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

That is incredible!!!!!!!!!!! Glad the story had a happy ending for all!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I wish that would happen with sam, he was stolen from our backyard about 8 years ago when he was only 3 months old. Macin was so attached to him and he was angry as I was, I wish he was out in the backyard with him, no way in hell anybody would mess with him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

